# التسرع فى اختيار شريك الحياة



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جائتنى رسالة من الانسة س . ق*
*متألمة وموجوعة بعد انتهاء قصة ارتباط عاطفى.*

*والسبب هو «التسرع» وعدم ترتيب الأولويات فى اختيار شريك الحياة. أصعب سؤال يوجه إلىَّ هو: «رأيك إيه؟!»*

*وتزداد صعوبة السؤال إذا كان الأمر متعلقاً بقرار مصيرى مثل الزواج وتتضاعف الصعوبة إذا كانت السائلة فتاة قليلة الخبرة، متسرعة تريد الزواج وتعتبر أن فرص الزواج قليلة وغير متوافرة وعليها أن تختار وتقبل وفق المتاح من الفرص.. بصرف النظر عن أحلامها وتصوراتها عن شريك الحياة الذى تتمنى أن تقضى معه عمرها ومستقبلها.*

*هى خبرتها فى الحياة العملية أكثر وأكبر.. ولكن ربما شعورها بتخطى الثلاثين جعلها تفكر أن عليها الاختيار سريعاً والقبول بما هو متاح، فارتبطت بشخص كانت تعرفه فى العمل منذ خمسة أعوام، وتقابلا بعد هذه السنوات الطويلة، فإذا به فجأة يعرض عليها الزواج، والمدهش أنها رفضت وبعد إلحاح- غير مبرر منه- دام لمدة أسبوعين وافقت الفتاة وقبلت الزواج منه على أن يتم ذلك بعد خمسة أشهر، وعاشت مايسة أجمل فترة دامت شهرين.. ثم تحول الأمر وتحولت مشاعر هذا الشاب الذى تعامل معها بمنتهى التجاهل وعدم الاهتمام واللامسئولية والاستهتار فى العلاقة، لدرجة أنه كان يمر أكثر من أسبوع دون أن يتصل بها للاطمئنان عليها، وإذا عاتبته اتهمها بأنها نكدية ومثيرة للمشاكل قائلاً: «أنا لى حياتى وحريتى وما باحبش التقييد.. أمال بعد الجواز حتعملى إيه؟!»*

*حتى قال لها فى النهاية: «لا يمكننى الزواج منك.. نحن مختلفان.. أنت تريدين علاقة تقليدية، وأنا شخص يحب الحرية وأكره النمطية»!!*

*تقول س . ق : «أشعر بالألم والوجع والخديعة، كيف تبدلت المشاعر، لقد كان يبكى وهو يلح علىَّ لقبول الزواج منه.. كيف يتغير فى أقل من شهرين؟!*

*رغم قسوة كلامى.. إلا أننى قلته: «عندما يصر الرجل على الزواج من فتاة لم يعرفها سوى فى مجال العمل، ولم تكن العلاقة وطيدة ويريد الزواج منها بمجرد مقابلته لها بعد خمسة أعوام، فهذا يدل على عدم نضج وتسرع.. وعندما تقبل الفتاة الزواج بهذه الطريقة.. وتوافق لمجرد أن هناك شخصا ألح عليها فى طلب الزواج ولأنها تريد أن تلحق بقطار الزواج، فهذا خطأ فادح *

*رغم حساسية المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع.. تعمدت أن أختار ألفاظى بدقة معها فقلت لها: «وماذا عن رأيك أنتِ؟!».. فقالت: حائرة جداً ولا اعرف *

*قلت: ما سأقوله لك لا يعبر سوى عن رؤيتى الشخصية ولا تعتبرينه رأياً تأخذين به، بل أحاول أن أفكر معك وأطرح معك أفكاراً ورؤى مختلفة تساعدك فى معرفة «ماذا تريدين؟!» أنت كفتاة عليك أن تحددى أولويات اختياراتك فى الشخص الذى تريدين الزواج منه، أنت صاحبة الرأى الأول والأخير فى تحديد تلك المواصفات ولا أحد سواكِ*

*لكن هل لديك معلومات أو تمكنت من معرفة وفهم شخصية ذلك العريس، هل عرفت أفكاره ونظرته للحياة؟ هل تناقشت معه عن عملك، عن طموحاتك، عن رأيه فى الشكل المثالى للعلاقة الزوجية، هل كونت انطباعاً عن شخصيته؟! هل هو رجل مستقل؟ مسئول؟*

*قادر على تحمل المسئولية؟ طموحاته؟ حبه لعمله؟ هل عرفت اهتماماته فى الحياة؟ هل تمكنت من تكوين صورة ولو مبدئية عما إذا كان شخصاً عقلانياً أم عاطفياً؟ هل شعرت أنه متزن ومتوازن أم متسرع وهوائى؟ هل شعرت بأنه كريم أم بخيل؟ هل حكى لك عن طفولته وعن هواياته؟! هل عرفت إذا كان شخصاً اجتماعياً ولديه أصدقاء أم أنه يفضل الانطواء؟!*

*هل تطرقتما لكل هذه الأحاديث وتوصلت إلى معلومات وفهم تام عن شخصيته لكى تتحدثى عن الزواج؟!*

*قالت لى الفتاة: «خالص».. الحقيقة أن كلامنا كان أبسط من كل هذا، فقد حكى لى عن أسرته وطبيعة عمله، وأنا فعلت نفس الشىء ربما لأن الوقت لم يكن كافياً لمعرفة كل هذه التفاصيل. وهنا التقطت ما قالته لى : بالفعل.. الوقت ليس كافياً.. لذلك أنت تسرعت ولم ترتبى أولويات احتياجاتك فى اختيار شريك الحياة.*

*لهذا عليك أن تحددى أولوياتك وفق أفكارك ومنطقك وقناعاتك.*

*فاعطى نفسك فرصة كافية لمعرفة إنسان ستعيشين معه الحياة، وربما تكتشفين أنه غير صالح كزوج أو تكتشفين أنه الرجل الذى تتمنى استكمال حياتك ومستقبلك معه، ولكن حددى أولويات اختياراتك أولاً.. واعرفى «ماذا تريدين»؟!*

*فالتسرع فى الزواج هو امر ليس له علاج او دواء مثل شمشون الذى تسرع فى قرار زواجة من امراة فلسطينية قد رائها و اعجبته و قد اعترض والد شمشون على زواجه من أمراة فلسطينية لأسباب عديدة منها:-*
*1- كان هذا الزواج ضد شريعة الله.*
*2- كان الفلسطينيون ألد بنى أسرائيل.*
*فالزواج من فلسطينية كان يجلب العار على أسرة شمشون لكن والد شمشون استسلم لرغبة شمشون و سمح بهذا الزواج.*


*اختيار شريك الحياة امر حيوي يمس كيان الانسان وحياته كلها هنا وفي الدهر الاتي فالامر يحتاج الي معرفة صادقة ودراسة وارشاد الهي ليجد الانسان الشريك المؤمن حقا والمخلص والموثوق فيه والذي ينسجم معه في ايمانه وثقافته واهدافه فيعيشان سعيدين في رحلتهما حتى يعبر الي الابدية (2كو14:6).*

*قرارك يحتاج الي صلوات وترو ودراسة وحوار ومشورة.*
*واخيرا فاننا نستطيع ان نتلمس خطورة هذا التسرع *
*خلال تفهمنا للطريق في اختيار شريك الحياة*


*ولكن.. هذه هى الحياة.. لا نتعلم منها.. ولا نفهم أنفسنا واحتياجاتنا فيها إلا بالتجربة.. وكم من التجارب تكون مؤلمة.. لكنها مؤثرة .. ولعلنا نتعلم ونفهم.. ونكتشف.. ماذا نريد!! شاركونا برايكم ....*
 copy


----------



## تيمون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع عزيزنى ولكن ماذا تقصد بالعباره الاتيه


إذا كانت السائلة فتاة قليلة الخبرة، ؟؟؟.. 

نهى خبره تقصد فى تلك الرساله.


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ميرنا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تيمون قال:


> موضوع رائع عزيزنى ولكن ماذا تقصد بالعباره الاتيه
> 
> 
> إذا كانت السائلة فتاة قليلة الخبرة، ؟؟؟..
> ...



بعد اذن العزيزة ميرنا ارد على العزيز تيمون

فأى انسان سواء ذكر او انثى مع تقدمة فى العمر 

واحتكاكة بمن حولة من اناس سواء فى الدراسة او العمل او الحياة الاجتماعية

يتعلم اشياء جديدة منها السىء ومنها الحسن يقابل نمازج بشرية مختلفة الطباع والميول

ومع الوقت يستطيع تحديد كيف يفهم تلك النوعيات ليس ظاهريا بل جوهريا

حتى وان حدثت لة كبوات يتعلم من خطأة بحيث لا يتكرر وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقة لخبرة الانسان

وبالتالى يقصد بقليل الخبرة الانسان المتقوع على نفسة والغير اجتماعى وليس المقصود

بة حسب ما قد يكون بدر بزهنك انها فتاة ذات تجارب والكاتبة بالقطع لا تقصد ذلك

وعلية دائما ان تأخذ الفتاة بمشورة الاهل لانهم اكثر خبرة وحنكة

ودمت بود
​


----------



## تيمون (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ وليم شكرا على ردك

ولكن يأخذ عليك فى تلك القصه ان الانسانه التى مضت مع شخص لمده خمس سنوات وتحايل عليها الى ان يتزوجها فى خمس شهور والى اخره من الكاتبه .. فهى قصه غير مقنعه ب المره للاسباب الاتيه
1- هو وهى مع بعض طوال فتره العمل لمده خمس سنوات ولم يبادر او تبادر هى بعلاقات وكلام فى نوع من الاعجاب .. شىء غريب

2- والنيه على الجواز فى خلال خمس اشهر .. اظن ايضا الخمس اشهر اختصار لخمس سنين معرفه وتحدث وتحليل الشخصيتين

3- المفاجأه انه انسان لا يطاق بعد الجواز .. دا شىء عادى 99.9 من الرجال والنساء يظهرون بعد الجواز حتى لو كانوا على معرفه كبيره بينهم ومعرفه سابقه . سواء طبعا بالسىء او الخير

4-الخبره التى اقصدها هنا هى خبره التعامل مع الناس والاشخاص كلا منا لو اتعامل مع اشخاص كثيرين اكيد وحتما اكتساب مهاره معرفه الشخصيات بأجمعها .. ولو متعلمتش من ذلك اكاد اقول انها فتاه علانيتها ولا تشغل مخها فأكيد اختيارها هيكون صح او خطاء فهو يرجع الى مخها المحدود .

5- تخاطى مرحله الثلاثين من العمر وانها تعمل وتخرج وتأتى الى المنزل فهى فتاه بسيطه وغير مقبوله لدى الشباب اقصد شكلا اولا .. ولكن اكيد قلبها طاهر ونقى وعلى خلق عظيم بس المنظر مش كافى ان ياتى لها عرسان وطبعا الى اخره .
اذا وهى بسن الثلاثين عام فكرت وترددت فى ان ترتبط بيه ولكن مكنش فى حد غير الشخص دا اتقدملها عشان كدا اختارت بيدها ولم يضربها احد على الشخص السىء هذا ..


اذا القصه المكتوبه هذه لا تصلح للعقل العادى ان يستوبعها

ولكن اقول ان النصيحه فى هذا المقال هى افضل واحسن من تلك القصه وفعلا كلام الاخت ميرنا ممتاز من جهه النصيحه .. اما القصه للاقناع
فهى ليست مقنعه 

وشكرا على تعب الاخت ميرنا وتعبك فى الرد اخى الفاضل

وجهه نظر مش اكتر


تحياتى


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه يا تيمون غير مقنعة يمكن لانك قريتها وممريتش بيها طاب ان قلتلك انى مريت بتجربة زى دى بظبط ولانى الموضوع لمست فى حاجات كتير انا شوفتها فى تجربة خطوبتى وفشلت جبت الموضوع علشان محدش يتسرع فى اى قرار ارتباط عاوز اقولك اى تجربة مهما تكون بتعلم كتير


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

تيمون قال:


> الاخ وليم شكرا على ردك
> 
> ولكن يأخذ عليك فى تلك القصه ان الانسانه التى مضت مع شخص لمده خمس سنوات وتحايل عليها الى ان يتزوجها فى خمس شهور والى اخره من الكاتبه .. فهى قصه غير مقنعه ب المره للاسباب الاتيه
> 1- هو وهى مع بعض طوال فتره العمل لمده خمس سنوات ولم يبادر او تبادر هى بعلاقات وكلام فى نوع من الاعجاب .. شىء غريب
> ...


 مش عارفة كل واحد ليه وجه نظر طبعا بس انا حسيت بيها ومحستش انها غير مقتنعة لانى قريتها ولانى بنت عارفة هى حست بايه وكان ايه شعورها


----------



## وليم تل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

تيمون قال:


> الاخ وليم شكرا على ردك
> 
> ولكن يأخذ عليك فى تلك القصه ان الانسانه التى مضت مع شخص لمده خمس سنوات وتحايل عليها الى ان يتزوجها فى خمس شهور والى اخره من الكاتبه .. فهى قصه غير مقنعه ب المره للاسباب الاتيه
> 1- هو وهى مع بعض طوال فتره العمل لمده خمس سنوات ولم يبادر او تبادر هى بعلاقات وكلام فى نوع من الاعجاب .. شىء غريب
> ...



واعتذر مرة اخرى للعزيزة ميرنا

على تدخلى فى الرد على الاخ تيمون

ودمتم بود


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يا وليم ابدا مفيش داعى للاعتذار لنا بنتناقش


----------



## SALVATION (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*



 «عندما يصر الرجل على الزواج من فتاة لم يعرفها سوى فى مجال العمل، ولم تكن العلاقة وطيدة ويريد الزواج منها بمجرد مقابلته لها بعد خمسة أعوام، فهذا يدل على عدم نضج وتسرع.. وعندما تقبل الفتاة الزواج بهذه الطريقة.. وتوافق لمجرد أن هناك شخصا ألح عليها فى طلب الزواج ولأنها تريد أن تلحق بقطار الزواج، فهذا خطأ فادح 



أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​

أنقر للتوسيع...


جميل موضوعك ميرنا حقيقى بارز
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​​*​


----------



## تيمون (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الاخت العزيزه ميرنا على توضيح بعض الامور فى هذا الموضوع الف شكر


----------



## تيمون (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الخ وليم .. شكرا لك ايضا ..لتوضيح بعض الامور ايضا ... وتذكر وجهات نظر عزيزى .. ومرحبا بحوارك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

فاعطى نفسك فرصة كافية لمعرفة إنسان ستعيشين معه الحياة، وربما تكتشفين أنه غير صالح كزوج أو تكتشفين أنه الرجل الذى تتمنى استكمال حياتك ومستقبلك معه، ولكن حددى أولويات اختياراتك أولاً.. واعرفى «ماذا تريدين»؟!

فالتسرع فى الزواج هو امر ليس له علاج او دواء مثل شمشون الذى تسرع فى قرار زواجة من امراة فلسطينية قد رائها و اعجبته و قد اعترض والد شمشون على زواجه من أمراة فلسطينية لأسباب عديدة منها:-
1- كان هذا الزواج ضد شريعة الله.
2- كان الفلسطينيون ألد بنى أسرائيل.
فالزواج من فلسطينية كان يجلب العار على أسرة شمشون لكن والد شمشون استسلم لرغبة شمشون و سمح بهذا الزواج.​
شكرا أختنا ميرنا لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم


جداجدا جدا



1- التسرع فى الزواج .... خطر جدا وخصوصا لأنه زواج مسيحيين

2- فسخ الخطبه ...... أفضل من الندم بعدين ... مهما كانت هناك أحزانها بسبب الفسخ

3- فيه موضوع  آخر لاحظته أكلمكم عنه


أ- شاب بيترفض كتير ... فيتزوج أى فتاه تصادفه ويندم

ب- فتاه كبر سنها ..... فتفرح بأى قدوم عريس لها فتندم


*بأمانه بشكرك جدا أختنا ميرنا لفتح هذا الموضوع المهم جدا والراااائع ( التسرع )


ربنا يفرح أولاده ( بنين وبنات .... يارب )

*​​


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال دائما ما اطرحه على نفسى 
هل نحن من نختار أم الله ؟


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> سؤال دائما ما اطرحه على نفسى
> هل نحن من نختار أم الله ؟


 ربنا مخيرنا مش مصيرنا ادانا كامل الحرية فى الاختيار وادنا برضو علامات نعرف بيها اراده ربنا فى اختيارنا منهم الارتياح تلاقى الموضوع مش فى اى مشاكل كلو مرتاح حتى اهل بيتك


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو كل ده هو اللى بيحصل فى الاول وبعدين الدنيا تتقلب


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> ما هو كل ده هو اللى بيحصل فى الاول وبعدين الدنيا تتقلب


 ليه تتقلب اقولك ليه انا حد كنت مخطوبة وحصلت بظبط تلت مشاكل مش ناقص غير ربنا ينزل يقولى دا مينفعكيش فى كل مرة بنحلها بس برضو ميمنعش انى اسمها مشكلة حصلت فى التالتة قلت كدا خلاص براءة فعلا مش هينفع نكمل 
فى حاجات احنا بنتجاهلها زى احساسنا او بنخاف من كلام الناس لو فكينا وفى ناس كتير كدا بيعملو الف حساب لكلام الناس فى خادم قالى انى فى اتنين كانو مخطوبين ومش مرتاح خالص هو بس خايف لما يفك من كلام الناس واتجوز وتعبان جداا 
فى مشاكل عن مشاكل تفرق لو انتا عارف وواثق انى دا اختيار ربنا وفى مشاكل صلى وثق تمام انى ربنا اللى اختارلك مش هيسيبك لكن لو وواثق انى كان من جواك احساس انى مينفعش وربنا اداك اكتر من علامة وانتا اتجهلتها متجيبش العيب على ربنا بقى بابا يسوع بيعمل المستحيل معانا بس يمكن لاننا مش فاهمينه ومدخلناش فى علاقة معاه مش بنعرف ان كان دا من ربنا ولا لا


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه بعد ما فكيت مرتين وحتى ما اقدرتش أحدد العيب منى ولا منهم 
وكمان فى اتنين تانى بس مش رسمى لو مش وراكى حاجه نقعد نحكى مع بعض هههههه
الاولى المعلم هو اللى قالى عليها قعدنا مع بعض قعدتين فى الكنيسه والبنت كانت مبسوطه وانا كمان مبسوط هى اصغر منى ب 3 سنين واتضح بعد كده ان انا كنت الأنكل بتاعها اللى بيعزف الاورج فى الكورال وانا الصراحه كنت معجب بيها جدا وهى كانت مبسوطه واتفقنا انى هروح البيت بعد ما وصلتها هى واخوها من الكنيسه للبيت 

أخدت والدتى واخويا ومشينا الموضوع رسمى وكله تمام وحددنا كل حاجه واتفقنا على الخطوبه واللى كان حاضر المعلم ومامتها واخوها وهى طبعا ، بس ومشينا مبسوطين كلنا بعديها بكام يوم قبل الخطوبه مباشرة لقيت والدتها بتتصل بى وبتقول انهم عايزين يأجلوا ميعاد الخطوبه علشان باقى اهلها ماشافونيش !!!!!!!! طب ما كان من الاول !!!! وطبعا اتضايقت 
المهم علشان ما أطولش عليكى روحت انا لبيت خالتها بناء على دعوة منهم يوم العيد والناس مبسوطه بى وكله تمام وقلتلهم انى عندى شقه فى بيت والدى وإنترنت كافيه فى نفس البيت بس الشقه محتاجه توضيب فقالوا عايزين نشوفها قلت ماشى وحددنا ميهعاد ييجوا يشوفها 
تانى يوم بقى فى شم النسيم خرجنا مع بعض واتفسحنا وكنا مبسوطين على الآخر وكنت مصورها وعملتلها صور حلوه بالفوتوشوب وعملتلها البوم لوحدها مخصوص وكنت حاططلها فيه شويه صور من بتوعى 

بس أهلها بقوا جم لا عجبهم البيت ولا الشارع ولا الشقه ولا الدنيا باللى فيها وكانوا بيتكلموا معانا بطريق وحشه وحسسونا أن هم احسن مننا والهان قاعده حاطه رجل على رجل ما بتنطقش بكلمه واحده  ، وعايزين  شقه برا بالشئ الفلانى وانا الفلوس اللى معايا يجيبوا ربع شقه فقلتلهم انا مش هقدر ويادوبك الفلوس اللى معايا نوضب بيها الشقه ووعتهم انها هتكون تمام وأربع غرف ومساحتها 100 متر بس بقى عيبوا على الشارع ولازم ببنتهم يبقى عندها فرنده واسعه مش تبقى البلكونات قدام بعض كده فى الشارع 

المهم وهما نازلين هى قالتلى نبقى نتكلم فى التليفون ونحاول نوصل لحل وسط قلتلها ماشى ، لا اتكلمت ولا عبرتنى وبعديها بيومين لقيت الصور جايالى بس صورى انا بس وخدت الصور اللى انا عملتهلها ، كرامتى نقحت على جامد وما رضتش اكلمها وأقولها انتى ليه عملتى كده ، وبعد كده من كتر حبى فيها كنت بتصل بيها علشان اسمع صوتها بس لكن انا ما اتكلمش طبعا من تليفون خارجى لكن هى كانت بتقفل السكه ولا كانها حاسه بى 

بكره بقى أكملك حكاية التانيه 
سلام دلوقتى


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> بصراحه بعد ما فكيت مرتين وحتى ما اقدرتش أحدد العيب منى ولا منهم
> وكمان فى اتنين تانى بس مش رسمى لو مش وراكى حاجه نقعد نحكى مع بعض هههههه
> الاولى المعلم هو اللى قالى عليها قعدنا مع بعض قعدتين فى الكنيسه والبنت كانت مبسوطه وانا كمان مبسوط هى اصغر منى ب 3 سنين واتضح بعد كده ان انا كنت الأنكل بتاعها اللى بيعزف الاورج فى الكورال وانا الصراحه كنت معجب بيها جدا وهى كانت مبسوطه واتفقنا انى هروح البيت بعد ما وصلتها هى واخوها من الكنيسه للبيت
> 
> ...


 
واضح من كلامك انى مكنش فى اى فرصة للصلاة ولا حتى لطلب معرفة ارادة ربنا يمكن حسيت دا من ردك واحدة شوفتها عجبتك ودخلت فى موضوع ارتباط بسرعه يلهوى دنا كنت عذاب انا كنت بصلى كتير وروحت للام سارة قبل متتنيح باسبوع وكانت موافقة بس بصراحة انا مكنتش مرتاحة برضو  بس فضلو يقنعونى والكلام دا بس فى الاخر مفيش اى حاجة نفعتنى لما فكيت غير صدق احساسى يمكن ربنا بيكلمنى منه حتى انك تسئل اى حد مش هينفعك ودا لانى جربت صلى الاول وصلى كتير كمان وبعدين بص جواك انا كنت بقول لاصحابى انى لما اشوفه هعرفة رغم انى كنت حد مقفول جداا ومش بتعامل مع شباب اطلاقا ويمكن دا برضو كان سبب انى افشل فى اختيارى 
بس لسه جوايا انى هعرفة مش هكدب لو قلتلك انى اللى كان خطيبى مكنتش شايفة نفسى معاه 
حاجات كتير بنحسها يمكن منقدرش ناخد فيها قرار لوحدنا خصوصا البنات لازم حد يدخل ويكون تفكيرة اوسع بس صدقنى مش زعلانة ولا تعليقات الناس بلعكس يمكن بتعرف اكتر وبتاخد خبرة وبتعرف مين صحبك بجد ومين باعك فى كل الحلات انا الكسبانة


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بالعكس صدقينى كان فى صلاه جامده وكنا بنحضر القداس مع بعض ونتناول وبعد القداس نقف نصلى مع بعض قبل ما نقعد نتكل مع بعض وكان فى وجود المعلم واخوها 
سيبك من ده كله لانى انا فى الىخر مبقاش عندى غير كلمه واحده بس ( لتكن مشيئتك ) 
أنا عايز آخد رأيك فى موضوع جواز الصالونات !!!!


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

انتى عارفه ايه أكتر حاجه مضيقانى انى عدت على ايام فى المرتين الاخيرتين دول اللى هما مش رسمى ما كنتش متصور انى هقدر اعيش من غيرهم انما دلوقتى بقول على نفسى عبيط 
عيبى الكبير قوى انى عامل زى العيل الصغير اللى بيشبك فى الحاجه الحلوه واى كلمه حلوه بتبسطه


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> بالعكس صدقينى كان فى صلاه جامده وكنا بنحضر القداس مع بعض ونتناول وبعد القداس نقف نصلى مع بعض قبل ما نقعد نتكل مع بعض وكان فى وجود المعلم واخوها
> سيبك من ده كله لانى انا فى الىخر مبقاش عندى غير كلمه واحده بس ( لتكن مشيئتك )
> أنا عايز آخد رأيك فى موضوع جواز الصالونات !!!!


 
دا موضع كبير اوى بس فى ناس بحكم شغلها او بنات بتبقى مقفوله اوى مش قدامها انها تتعرف او تنزل اجتماعات شباب مش بيبقى قدامهم غير جواز الصالونات هو مش عيب ولا غلط المهم انى اختيارك يبقى صح وتعرفها كويس


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يستر المره اللى جايه لحسن تطلع فى الآخر راجل وقالب ولا حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو ده اللى ناقص هههههههههه


----------



## newman_with_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا ميرنا ربنا يباركك​*


 
شكرا يا نيو لمرورك


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا ميرنا تعبناكى معانا 
ياريت تبقى تكتبيلنا موضوع عن جواز الصالونات


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> شكرا يا ميرنا تعبناكى معانا
> ياريت تبقى تكتبيلنا موضوع عن جواز الصالونات


 
حاضر يا ماهر  لونى لو دورت هتلاقى كتير


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ما انا عارف ان فى كتير 
بس أنا عايز أعرف راى الكنيسه فى الموضوع ده 
هل الأفضل ان الواحد يرتبط بواحده عاطفيا لمده معينه بدون معرفة اهلها او أهله وبعدين يشوف هيتقدملها ولا ايه!!!
ولا يخلى حد من اصحابه او أهله يشوفله عروسه ويروح يتقدملها !!
وانا جربت الإتنين وفشلت ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ماهر يوأنس قال:


> ما انا عارف ان فى كتير
> بس أنا عايز أعرف راى الكنيسه فى الموضوع ده
> هل الأفضل ان الواحد يرتبط بواحده عاطفيا لمده معينه بدون معرفة اهلها او أهله وبعدين يشوف هيتقدملها ولا ايه!!!
> ولا يخلى حد من اصحابه او أهله يشوفله عروسه ويروح يتقدملها !!
> وانا جربت الإتنين وفشلت ههههههههه


 
بص هو كل واحد ورائية المهم انتا مقتنع بايه يعنى انا مش بحب جواز الحب دا او انى اكون بحبه وبعدين نرتبط لانى مش هشوف اى عيب لانى الحب بيجملك كل العيوب ويوهمك انك شيفها وتقدر تتعامل معاها لكن اى ارتباط تانى هيكون عقلك فيك شايف العيوب مقدرها فى عيوب تقدر تتغاضى عنها وعيوب لاا يعنى قلبك حاضر بس عقلك الاول لكن جواز الحب قلبك بعدين عقلك وفى الاخر بيندمو لانى مشاعرهم خدتهم اعرف حد كويس ادرسه وادخل جواه وبعدين شوف عيوبه شوف هتقدر تتعامل معاها ولاا وقرر بعدها طبعا قبل كل دا الصلاة 
لكن قصة الحب دى ممكن تقعد سنة او اكتر وفى الاخر ينوى يتقدم ويترفض وكل واحد فيك ياخد صدمة عمره


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا شايف اننا نوهب حياتنا للمسيح احسن بلا جواز بلا وجع قلب


----------



## newman_with_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اخت ميرنا  والاخ ماهر سلام الرب يسوع المسيح 
الموضوع باختصار الكتاب قاله عن الارتباط  وفكر ربنا يتلخص في التالي 
[q-bible] 1 واما من جهة الامور التي كتبتم لي عنها فحسن للرجل ان لا يمسّ امرأة. 2 ولكن لسبب الزنى ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها. 3 ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب وكذلك المرأة ايضا الرجل. 4 ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل.وكذلك الرجل ايضا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة. 5 لا يسلب احدكم الآخر الا ان يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا ايضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم. 6 ولكن اقول هذا على سبيل الاذن لا على سبيل الامر. 7 لاني اريد ان يكون جميع الناس كما انا.لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله.الواحد هكذا والآخر هكذا

    8 ولكن اقول لغير المتزوجين وللارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا. 9 ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا.لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق. 10 واما المتزوجون فاوصيهم لا انا بل الرب ان لا تفارق المرأة رجلها. 11 وان فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة او لتصالح رجلها.ولا يترك الرجل امرأته.[/q-bible]
لكم سلام ونعمة


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ياميرنا


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------

